# [gelöst] MP3-Codec-Problem



## Cottonwood (12. Mai 2011)

Mein kleines Testprogramm läuft auf einem PC einwandfrei. Auf einem anderen PC spielt es bestimmte mp3-Files nicht ab. 

Um das Problem einzugrenzen, habe ich java auf dem PC, wo's nicht klappt, komplett deinstalliert und dann JRE und JMF erneut installiert. Das Ergebnis war, dass mein Programm auf diesem PC plötzlich überhaupt keine Lieder mehr abspielte. Also habe ich ein Codec-Paket installiert. Danach war der Zustand wieder wie bereits im 1. Absatz beschrieben.

Ich gehe jetzt also davon aus, dass es sich um ein Codec-Problem handelt. Wenn das so ist, welches Codec-Paket muss ich dann installieren? Oder was ist sonst zu tun?

Hier das Programm:

```
import java.io.File;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.lang.management.ManagementFactory;
import java.lang.management.RuntimeMXBean;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;

import javax.media.ConfigureCompleteEvent;
import javax.media.ControllerAdapter;
import javax.media.ControllerClosedEvent;
import javax.media.ControllerErrorEvent;
import javax.media.ControllerEvent;
import javax.media.ControllerListener;
import javax.media.DeallocateEvent;
import javax.media.EndOfMediaEvent;
import javax.media.InternalErrorEvent;
import javax.media.Manager;
import javax.media.MediaLocator;
import javax.media.MediaTimeSetEvent;
import javax.media.NoPlayerException;
import javax.media.Player;
import javax.media.PrefetchCompleteEvent;
import javax.media.Processor;
import javax.media.RealizeCompleteEvent;
import javax.media.RestartingEvent;
import javax.media.SizeChangeEvent;
import javax.media.StartEvent;
import javax.media.StopEvent;
import javax.media.TransitionEvent;
import javax.media.control.FormatControl;
import javax.media.format.FormatChangeEvent;

public class WindowTester {

	private static String userPath=System.getProperty("user.home")+System.getProperty("file.separator");
	public static Player player1=null;
	private static String playerState;

	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		RuntimeMXBean mxbean = ManagementFactory.getRuntimeMXBean();

		// Get the standard attribute "VmVendor"
		String vendor = mxbean.getVmVendor();
		System.out.println("VmVendor(1)="+vendor);
		try {
			player1 = Manager.createPlayer(new MediaLocator(new File(userPath+"temporary.mp3").toURI().toURL()));
		} catch (NoPlayerException e) {e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (MalformedURLException e) {e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (IOException e) {e.printStackTrace();
		}
		System.out.println("player1=Manager.createPlayer");
		player1.addControllerListener(new ControllerListener() {
			public void controllerUpdate(ControllerEvent event) {
				if(event instanceof EndOfMediaEvent) {
					player1.stop();
					player1.close();
				}
			}
		});
		player1.addControllerListener(new ControllerAdapter() {
			public void configureComplete(ConfigureCompleteEvent e) {
				System.out.println("configure complete event (player1)");
			}
			public void controllerError(ControllerErrorEvent e) {
				System.out.println("controller error event (player1) "+e.toString());
				System.out.println("controller error event (player1) "+e.getMessage());
				player1.stop();
				player1.close();
			}
			public void controllerClosed(ControllerClosedEvent e) {
				System.out.println("controller closed event (player1)");
			}
			public void deallocate(DeallocateEvent e) {
				System.out.println("deallocate event (player1)");
			}
			public void endOfMedia(EndOfMediaEvent e) {
				System.out.println("end of media event (player1)");
			}
			public void formatChange(FormatChangeEvent e) {
				System.out.println("format change event (player1)");
			}
			public void internalError(InternalErrorEvent e) {
				System.out.println("internal error event (player1)");
			}
			public void mediaTimeSet(MediaTimeSetEvent e) {
				System.out.println("media time set event (player1)");
			}
			public void prefetchComplete(PrefetchCompleteEvent e) {
				System.out.println("prefetch complete event (player1)");
			}
			public void realizeComplete(RealizeCompleteEvent e) {
				System.out.println("realize complete event (player1)");
				FormatControl formatControl = (FormatControl)
				player1.getControl("javax.media.control.FormatControl");
				if (formatControl == null) 
					System.out.println("player1-event: no format control");
			}
			public void restarting(RestartingEvent e) {
				System.out.println("restarting event (player1)");
			}
			public void sizeChange(SizeChangeEvent e) {
				System.out.println("size change event (player1)");
			}
			public void start(StartEvent e) {
				System.out.println("start event (player1)");
			}
			public void stop(StopEvent e) {
				System.out.println("stop event (player1)");
			}
			public void transition(TransitionEvent e) {
				System.out.println("transition event (player1)");
				int state = e.getCurrentState();
				switch (state) {
				case Processor.Configuring:
					System.out.println("player1-event: configuring");
					break;
				case Processor.Configured:
					System.out.println("player1-event: configured");
					break;
				case Processor.Prefetching:
					System.out.println("player1-event: prefetching");
					break;
				case Processor.Prefetched:
					System.out.println("player1-event: prefetched");
					break;
				case Processor.Realizing:
					System.out.println("player1-event: realizing");
					break;
				case Processor.Realized:
					System.out.println("player1-event: realized");
					break;
				case Processor.Unrealized:
					System.out.println("player1-event: unrealized");
					break;
				case Processor.Started:
					System.out.println("player1-event: started");
					break;
				}
			}
		});
		System.out.println("player1.addControllerListener");
		player1.realize();
		System.out.println("nach player1.realize(); "); printPlayerState1();
		int count=0;
		//while ((player1.getState()!=Player.Realized)&&(count<50))
		while ((player1.getState()>Player.Unrealized)&&(count<50))
		{
			try{Thread.sleep(50);}catch(InterruptedException e){}
			System.out.println("Loop1 count="+count+" "); printPlayerState1();
			count++;
		}
		System.out.println("player start");
		player1.start();
		System.out.println("player1.start();");
		count=0;
		while ((player1.getState()!=Player.Started)&(count<50)) {
			try{Thread.sleep(50);}catch(InterruptedException e){}
			System.out.println("Loop3 count="+count+" ");
			printPlayerState1();
			count++;
		}
		try{Thread.sleep(5000);}catch(InterruptedException e){}
		vendor = mxbean.getVmVendor();
		System.out.println("VmVendor(2)="+vendor);
	}
	private static void printPlayerState1(){
		playerState="player1 player state=";
		int i=player1.getState();
		switch (i){
		case Player.Prefetched: playerState=playerState + "Prefetched";printPlayerState(i);break;
		case Player.Prefetching: playerState=playerState + "Prefetching";printPlayerState(i);break;
		case Player.Realized: playerState=playerState + "Realized";printPlayerState(i);break;
		case Player.Realizing: playerState=playerState + "Realizing";printPlayerState(i);break;
		case Player.Started: playerState=playerState + "Started";printPlayerState(i);break;
		case Player.Unrealized: playerState=playerState + "Unrealized";printPlayerState(i);break;
		default: playerState=playerState + "state unknown";printPlayerState(i);break;
		}
	}
	private static void printPlayerState(int state) {
		System.out.println(playerState+"(="+state+")");
	}
}
```

Hier das Protokoll (bis zum Fehler) auf dem 2. Rechner:

```
VmVendor(1)=Sun Microsystems Inc.
player1=Manager.createPlayer
player1.addControllerListener
transition event (player1)
player1-event: realizing
nach player1.realize(); 
player1 player state=Realizing(=200)
Loop1 count=0 
player1 player state=Realizing(=200)
Loop1 count=1 
player1 player state=Realizing(=200)
Loop1 count=2 
player1 player state=Realizing(=200)
controller error event (player1) javax.media.ResourceUnavailableEvent[source=com.sun.media.content.audio.mpeg.Handler@c7b00c,message=Failed to realize]
controller error event (player1) Failed to realize
controller closed event (player1)
Loop1 count=3 
player1 player state=Unrealized(=100)
```

Hier noch der Start des Programmes (im Test aus dem DOS-Fenster) und die Meldung von Java dazu:

```
D:\java>C:\WINDOWS\system32\java.exe -Xms512m -Xmx1024m -jar d:\java\WindowTeste
r.jar > c:\temp\nr.txt
Error: Unable to realize com.sun.media.amovie.AMController@139eeda
Exception in thread "JMF thread: com.sun.media.content.audio.mpeg.Handler@c7b00c
[ com.sun.media.content.audio.mpeg.Handler@c7b00c ] ( realizeThread)" java.lang.
NullPointerException
        at com.sun.media.content.video.mpeg.Handler.getMasterTimeBase(Handler.ja
va:64)
        at com.sun.media.BasicPlayer.completeRealize(BasicPlayer.java:1313)
        at com.sun.media.RealizeWorkThread.completed(BasicController.java:1404)
        at com.sun.media.StateTransitionWorkThread.run(BasicController.java:1344
)

D:\java>
```

Leider kann ich aus rechtlichen Gründen keine der problematischen Musikdateien anhängen. Vielleicht reicht aber auch der 1. Block der Datei (ID3), die erforderlichen Informationen zu vervollständigen. Im Bild sind die Null-Bytes 147-2137 ausgeblendet.


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (12. Mai 2011)

Hi,

das JMF ist eine Sache für sich. Es wird meines Wissens nach auch nicht weiter entwickelt.

Hier ist ein Programmteil um Musik abzuspielen, vielleicht hilft Dir das.

http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-mu...intergrundsounds-soundeffekte.html#post698715

Viel Spaß


----------



## Cottonwood (12. Mai 2011)

Ich danke dir. 

Ich habe mal versucht, einen kleinen Einblick in javax.sound.sampled zu bekommen. Mir scheint eine Funktion zu fehlen, die dem "realizing" beim JMF entspricht. Will sagen, dass der Sound sofort starten muss, wenn ich "start()" sage. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass der Player als Client/Server Software auf beliebig vielen PC's im lokalen Netzwerk die Titel absolut synchron starten können muss.

Ist es sichergestellt, dass der Sound - unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit des PC - bei start() sofort losspielt?

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Es gibt jede Menge Methoden, die get... heissen, aber nicht eine set...
Das scheint mir auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig zu sein. Aber ich will hier nicht vorschnell urteilen. :noe:


Was die eventuell fehlende Weiterentwicklung vom JMF betrifft, würde ich mich dennoch freuen, wenn ich es jetzt erst mal damit zum Laufen bekommen könnte. Es ist ja schon so kurz davor. Dann hätte ich zumindest erst einmal eine laufende Version. ???:L



*// Edit:* Hat sich erledigt.  Folgendes hatte noch gefehlt: Java MP3 Plugin 1.0 FCS for Windows (Installation mittels javamp3-1_0.exe). Download: JMF MP3 Plugin


----------

